# Who owns the earth?



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2008)

Of course, "this is my Father's world".....but Satan is also spoken of the prince of the power of the air and the God of this world.

How did Satan's rule change from the time before Christ, during Christi's day, and now in this inter-advental period?

When Satan offered Jesus the kingdom of this world, was that a lie or a legitimate offer?


----------



## Tim (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting question.


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 14, 2008)

_It has to be the Lord's, or else He couldn't promise it to anyone._



A Psalm of David. The earth is the LORD's and the fullness thereof, the world and those who dwell therein, 
(Psa 24:1 ESV)
 

"Blessed are the meek, for they shall inherit the earth. 
(Mat 5:5 ESV)


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 14, 2008)

I am actually reading about this in Spectacular Sins by John Piper. Satan is on this earth but I would not say that Satan owns the earth. Satan is on the earth - has full function of himself but can be regulated by God. If you looked at the actions of the world today, you would think that Satan is owning the earth. 
God owns the earth in right because He created it. What one can create, it is His. I cannot create anything - only transform this to that and have a new end product. I cannot do anything apart from myself because I am dependent. Satan cannot create for he is subject to God and God created Satan as an angel before. 
Satan operates on this earth as if it were his and God allows it but all things that are done have to be seen to glorify God. Piper points that even the most spectacular evil is for God's own glory - even Satan's roaming and doings. 

(I think the USA lays claim on the moon though)


----------

